
[pdf] Dumas-Dutil Interstellar Message - jokermatt999
http://www.plover.com/misc/Dumas-Dutil/messages.pdf
======
jokermatt999
An attempt to convey a message to extraterrestrials based on mathematics and
physics. Regardless of one's opinions on the probability of intelligent
extraterrestrial life, it's interesting to consider the challenge of
transmitting meaning with almost 0 context.

